# Reset fan control to 'as shipped' defaults on MBP



## cpharvey (Nov 18, 2007)

I have recently upgraded to Leopard, plus had some warranty work done on my machine. After the work I noticed the MBP ran significantly cooler 

I have SMCFanControl, an application that really helps keep the machine cool but I've noticed recently my battery life is not so good.

So, I wanted to temporarily run without the SMCFanControl software and see the effect on the battery life. The problem is that in SMC you can set the fans to 'default' which appears to be a minimum of 1000rpm, but i'm unsure if this is the 'real' Apple default.

I'd like to ensure the fan settings are absolutely the 'as shipped' Apple default for my test, so how can I go about resetting the fan control as if I'd never installed SMCFanControl in the first place?

I'm sure this is simply a file edit or replacement, but help is appreciated.


----------



## Tommo (Nov 21, 2007)

Check out the following, I think it answers everything you want : 

http://81.169.182.62/~eidac/software/page5/page6/page6.html


----------

